# Alternatives to shaving?



## bonbon412 (Dec 11, 2004)

I shave my legs although I do wax my bikini area, but it seems too painful for legs! Has anyone tried one of those machines that pulls the hair out? Are those painful? Shaving is soooo annoying, but I hate the feel of scratchy hairs so I do it almost every day.


----------



## Laura (Dec 13, 2004)

I think what you're talking about is an epilator (sp?).. My friend had one before &amp; she stopped using it after a few weeks because she said it was very sore &amp; left her legs with lots of red bumps afterwards. I've never tried it but i would be interested in trying something other than shaving.. What about a hair removal cream? They're supposed to give you hair free legs for up to a week (i think!)


----------



## Scarlette (Dec 26, 2004)

What I usually do is spread on the hair removal cream, I think I've been doing Nair lately. I leave it on til it stings a little (hehehhe) and wipe it off with a dry, old wash cloth. THEN I go in the shower and shave what it missed. Usually Nair doesn't remove everything. It does not remove hair from the bikini line. My friend had lazer done to her bikini area and she loves it. Expensive, but she is very happy with the results. I can't afford lazer, so I use baby oil to shave the bikini area because it doesn't give me red bumps.


----------



## SusieQ (Dec 31, 2004)

Well no matter how you remove hair, its going to be irritating in some way. Why not use the tradional electric shaver. It started this way and somehow hair removal branched out into all these other methods of hair removal. I believe electric shavers are more cost effective and easier to use. I've come full circle with hair removal and ruined my skin with some methods. I've gone back to my good old standby, the electric shaver.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 31, 2004)

Originally Posted by *SusieQ* Well no matter how you remove hair, its going to be irritating in some way. Why not use the tradional electric shaver. It started this way and somehow hair removal branched out into all these other methods of hair removal. I believe electric shavers are more cost effective and easier to use. I've come full circle with hair removal and ruined my skin with some methods. I've gone back to my good old standby, the electric shaver. I think I tried one once when I was running late one day - wanted to do a quick go-over - so I grabbed my bf's... I don't think they get close enough IMO... I like baby soft - so I just stick with my Venus Devine


----------



## HarleyMom (Dec 31, 2004)

*Ahhhhhhh, the Epi-Lady? I had one too! Remember the commercials when they first came out? They made it look soooooo great. Personally I think they got the idea from some ancient "Best Torture Techniques" manual.*


----------



## SusieQ (Jan 1, 2005)

I guess manufacturers don't make shavers as good as they used to. Forget the threading, that sounds too trendy to me and I wonder how long that would last, meaning the application of doing the threading.


----------



## Geek (Feb 20, 2005)

Welcome to Makeuptalk (MuT)

I am Tony, of the rare men on here. lol

Make sure you check our our review center and swap centers





Originally Posted by *trendydiva* 




I'm new here, hellow ladies anyway I was wondering has anyone ever tried that epil stop n' spray stuff, I have sinsitive skin and was wondering is this more like a dipilitory cream or some miracle in a bottle? And has anyone ever tried that e-pen system http://www.verseo.com/epenpro.html? I was thinking about purchasing it, I hate shaving, but was wondering if anyone elese tried it before?


----------



## HarleyMom (Feb 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *trendydiva*



I'm new here, hello ladies anyway I was wondering has anyone ever tried that epil stop n' spray stuff, I have sinsitive skin and was wondering is this more like a dipilitory cream (I had a very bad experience using Nair) or some miracle in a bottle? And has anyone ever tried that e-pen system http://www.verseo.com/epenpro.html? I was thinking about purchasing it, I hate shaving, but was wondering if anyone elese tried it before? *Hi trendydiva, if you have sensitive skin and Nair caused you problems then you should really avoid Epil-Stop. I tried it a couple of years ago and it did nothing but burn my skin, it didn't even remove the hair, just left me with skin that felt like it was on fire. Just for the heck of it I did a search and came across an "Epil-Stop survivers unite" web site, sounds like a lot of people have had bad results with this stuff. I've never heard of the e-pen system but maybe someone else might have a reply for you, good luck in your search for a good hair remover.*


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *trendydiva*



I'm new here, hello ladies anyway I was wondering has anyone ever tried that epil stop n' spray stuff, I have sinsitive skin and was wondering is this more like a dipilitory cream (I had a very bad experience using Nair) or some miracle in a bottle? And has anyone ever tried that e-pen system http://www.verseo.com/epenpro.html? I was thinking about purchasing it, I hate shaving, but was wondering if anyone elese tried it before? Welcome to makeupTalk, Trendyfiva! I'm Janelle from NY - nice to meet you!



I've tried that epil stop n' spray... seems like another Nair-type thing... Did the job, but wasn't a miracle - I really didn't see any "slowing growth" from the spray... but I'm Italian... and a natural gorilla -



so who knows LOL


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by ****Rosie**** i've tried many different ways,, but still looking for a better, painless way of shaving...
imac, nair, silkymit, shaving blades-shaving foam.... i have sensitive skin, so creams.............. r not a good idea...for me..

i've never waxed.... any1 wax?? please let me know if u would recommend waxing... i'm thinking of tryingit, but just need some facts and opinions from experienced waxwers........











I've waxed... but I've just now narrowed it to only eyebrows... I get really red &amp; irritated w/ welts, so I am only waxing my eyebrows. If I waxed upper lip or legs, it seems to rip off skin and I break out like crazy! Especially if its summer, and I'm tan... If I wax eyebrows or upper lip, you'll see the part that was waxed is now lighter than the rest of my face!!! Like it rips off my tan!!! AAAGH ! no more! LOL I tweeze, bleach, pluck etc. now... it's just easier and less embarrasing!


----------



## gambitlizard (Feb 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *bonbon412* I shave my legs although I do wax my bikini area, but it seems too painful for legs! Has anyone tried one of those machines that pulls the hair out? Are those painful? Shaving is soooo annoying, but I hate the feel of scratchy hairs so I do it almost every day. I've tried it all... shaving, waxing, Epilady, depilatory! Currently, I wax about every 4-5 weeks. As you keep waxing, you have less regrowth. It does hurt, but only for a minute. I use the roll on wax from Sally's beauty supply. You just microwave it and go. Epilady (and other machines like it) works on the same premise. They rip the hair out from the root. Pain is about the same as with waxing. Shaving is easy and painless, but I had to do it daily. I like waxing for the long lasting effect.Depilatory creams are also good, depending on your skin and hair type. The best I've found is Magic Shave cream. It's made for African-American men to use on their beards. But it works great on legs! Smells a little, but you can be hair free for several days. You can get it at drugstores and Walmart.

HTH,

Kim


----------



## Geek (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh? Do I hear product reviews coming on!!! LOL














Originally Posted by *gambitlizard* 

I've tried it all... shaving, waxing, Epilady, depilatory! Currently, I wax about every 4-5 weeks. As you keep waxing, you have less regrowth. It does hurt, but only for a minute. I use the roll on wax from Sally's beauty supply. You just microwave it and go. Epilady (and other machines like it) works on the same premise. They rip the hair out from the root. Pain is about the same as with waxing. Shaving is easy and painless, but I had to do it daily. I like waxing for the long lasting effect.Depilatory creams are also good, depending on your skin and hair type. The best I've found is Magic Shave cream. It's made for African-American men to use on their beards. But it works great on legs! Smells a little, but you can be hair free for several days. You can get it at drugstores and Walmart.

HTH,

Kim


----------

